# New girl at ARGC



## caroline1707 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi all,

We are hoping to start our first attempt at ICSI next month at ARGC. I have just started the monitoring month and am trying to get ready for the numerous trips to London (not easy with a 5 year old that needs to be picked up from school [haven't decided what to tell her yet])!

I have so many questions but don't know where to start.

I would love to hear from anyone who is also at ARGC (or any help or advice that may be useful?!?). Plus, can anyone suggest if there is a good place to stay when I have to be in London for the 2 weeks (don't fancy travelling down every day!!!).

*AND* do I really need to drink 4 litres of water and a litre of milk every day? 

Anyway, thanks and best wishes.



Caroline. 

PS. Love all these smiley things!!


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Caroline,

There's a thread specifically for the ARGC ICSI Girls. I'm sure they will all welcome you - just dive right in and post. Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37627.0

Best of luck with your tx.


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Caroline
Hope u find the link that Mookie recommended - you will find it a complete heaven send. Lots of info on there for you 
Good luck with everything xx
Amanda


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Caroline - 
I am new at ARGC as well and doing a monitoring cycle (hopefully start after mid cycle scan )
not found any hotels yet..I live 2 1/2 hours away so will also need to get somewhere nearer the time.
Come and join the thread
Alli R x


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Caroline

I had my first appointment this month at the ARGC and I am waiting for AF so I can have my immune tests and hysteroscopy.  I have also decided to stay at a hotel for the 2 weeks of blood tests, there are many good websites, including the following.

www.uk.laterooms.com
www.discountcityhotels.com

Good Luck 

Kerry


----------

